# Is Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 good?



## sandyss (Feb 13, 2013)

Is Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 good(in my case)?
Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
I read the reviews in flipkart and feel that it would be the best card that does need any dedicated power supply...
Is it so?
my prosesor is intel e 7400 (core 2 duo)@ 2.83 ghz
ddr2 2gb ram 
motherboard is intel dg31pr
current card:9500gt

i want to know wether using Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 would increase the perfomance atleast by 50 to 70%????
i will change only the graphics card...and i dont mind about any bottleneck or temperature or whatever ,i just want to increase the current gaming 
perfomance only.
is Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 good for doing so?
please tell me..
Thank you


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Get it. Its the best card you can get. 
And yes, you will get much performance improvement over the 9500GT.


----------



## sandyss (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you saswat23,,
im planing to buy it for sure..
will that card fit on my intel dg31pr mother board?
i game at 1366*768 and its too much for me..so i shud get like 30 fps in battlefied 3 right?
my monitor is vga tough...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 15, 2013)

yes it good gpu for that resolution.it will work with your mobo.just update to bios to latest.

my friend has hd 7750 with g645 cpu and at 1366*768res he gets 55 fps at ultra in battlefied 3 (with AA to turn off) and at multiplayer 41 fps at high

hd 7750 comes with dvi to vga adapter so it will work with your monitor


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2013)

It would rather increase the performance by more than 100%. 9500 GT is slow.


----------



## rst (Feb 16, 2013)

amd 7750 is the best card which require  low psu i.e 400w (although in flipkart it is 450 w) 
Its price is continously increasing in flipkart (from 6660 to 7247)
there is above 100 % performance difference between 7750 and 9500gt
Check yourself
7750,PassMark - Radeon HD 7750 - Price performance comparison
9500gt,PassMark - GeForce 9500 GT - Price performance comparison

you can also go for gigabyte 7750 for rs 6660,GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI GRAPHIC CARD


----------



## sandyss (Feb 18, 2013)

rst said:


> amd 7750 is the best card which require  low psu i.e 400w (although in flipkart it is 450 w)
> Its price is continously increasing in flipkart (from 6660 to 7247)
> there is above 100 % performance difference between 7750 and 9500gt
> Check yourself
> ...


Thanks ...For telling ,hd 7750...im coming
What about its performance in gta iv?
Can it speed up video encoding like adobe premier pro and encore?

So it means i dont require gtx 600 or gtx 650 or gtx 660 or any gtx 1000 to speed up games..hurray!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 18, 2013)

gtx 650 is also another good choice.. you will also get PhysX and TxAA support with almost same  level of performance

*www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/681?vs=535


----------



## Jripper (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't worry about GTA 4. Its a bad port anyway -_-


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

Which PSU do you own?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 18, 2013)

RCuber said:


> Which PSU do you own?



yeah.. you do need a good psu [good 12V rail] to power that GPU..


----------



## rst (Feb 18, 2013)

sandyss said:


> Thanks ...For telling ,hd 7750...im coming
> What about its performance in gta iv?
> Can it speed up video encoding like adobe premier pro and encore?
> 
> So it means i dont require gtx 600 or gtx 650 or gtx 660 or any gtx 1000 to speed up games..hurray!!!




for performance of 7750 1 GB ddr5
see the link 1.,Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com

In term of performance gtx 650 is better than 7750
But it is costly than 7750 and require 9 W more power.
At that price you can go fot 7770 (but all depend on your psu)
7770 1 gb ddr5 require good 500w psu


----------



## sandyss (Feb 19, 2013)

rst said:


> for performance of 7750 1 GB ddr5
> see the link 1.,Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com
> 
> In term of performance gtx 650 is better than 7750
> ...


I will stick with hd 7750 i guess....


----------



## rst (Feb 19, 2013)

7750 is good choice


----------



## sandyss (Feb 20, 2013)

rst said:


> 7750 is good choice


is the hd 6670(ddr3) very slow compared to hd 7750..im tight on budget..
if not ill buy hd 7750 or hd 6670 ddr5


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2013)

Hd 6670 ddr3 < hd 6670 ddr5 < hd 6770 ~ 7750 < HD 6790 < HD 7770


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 20, 2013)

sandyss said:


> is the hd 6670(ddr3) very slow compared to hd 7750..im tight on budget..
> if not ill buy hd 7750 or hd 6670 ddr5



What's your budget to be exact?


----------



## bestpain (Feb 20, 2013)

go for 7770 at 8k :3mb


----------



## rst (Feb 21, 2013)

sandyss said:


> is the hd 6670(ddr3) very slow compared to hd 7750..im tight on budget..
> if not ill buy hd 7750 or hd 6670 ddr5


yeah, there is difference in 7750 1gb ddr5 and 6670 1gb ddr3.
if you are tight in budget then go for 5670 1gb ddr5 .
5670 1gb ddr5  will perform better than 6670 1gb ddr3(also you can save some money)

your best choice are 5670 1gb ddr5 and 7750 1gb ddr5
there is not much difference between 5670 1gb ddr5 and 6670 1gb ddr5 (although 6670 ddr5 will perform better)

-----------------------------------------------------------
If you have budget problem then try to buy card from here;www.costtocost.in/list/pricelist.pdf

Also Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 is  available for rs 6854 at,SAPPHIRE ATI HD7750 GDDR5 PCI 1GB HDMI OC EDTION Graphics Card Price in India
gigabyte AMD/ATI HD 7750 is available foe rs 6600 at,GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GI GRAPHIC CARD

note:- gigabyte is generally not a good choice  due to lack of service centre for graphic card in india


----------



## sandyss (Feb 22, 2013)

rst said:


> yeah, there is difference in 7750 1gb ddr5 and 6670 1gb ddr3.
> if you are tight in budget then go for 5670 1gb ddr5 .
> 5670 1gb ddr5  will perform better than 6670 1gb ddr3(also you can save some money)
> 
> ...


i think HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 is good for me...
any way thanks for all your advice...
pls watch the gta iv music video i made pls Sagar Alias Jacky ft GTA IV & Max Payne - YouTube


----------



## rst (Feb 23, 2013)

sandyss said:


> i think HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 is good for me...
> any way thanks for all your advice...
> pls watch the gta iv music video i made pls Sagar Alias Jacky ft GTA IV & Max Payne - YouTube


nice music video


----------



## sandyss (Feb 23, 2013)

rst said:


> nice music video


You liked the video,well i made it...
It took me weeks to make it....was very difficult,using my slow pc...



sandyss said:


> You liked the video,well i made it...
> It took me weeks to make it....was very difficult,using my slow pc...



tell your friends to see it..


----------



## sandyss (Mar 12, 2013)




----------

